# best Financial Spread betting books/companies



## dockingtrade (18 May 2009)

I did the googling but they're all the best by that. From people with experience in this here,  id like to get your recomendations on a book/course and company. 
Ta


----------



## fiatmoney (18 May 2009)

The F.S.B hand book by Malcolm Pryor is a must read..


----------



## dockingtrade (18 May 2009)

its got good reviews and i read the 1st few pages on amazon. It's on its way , thanks.
Any views on what site to trade on. I've booked a 1 on 1 with worldspreads


----------



## fiatmoney (18 May 2009)

No complaints about worldspreads, easy to use platform and their Irish. They have a great demo you can try out your system without risk..... Good luck


----------



## RedMadra (19 May 2009)

This is a blog that i stumbled across which might be of use to you: [broken link removed]. Its a new blog that has some technical and fundamental set-ups. 

Another useful resource would be Brett Steenbargers blog http://traderfeed.blogspot.com/ very technical. 

Bloxham on their broker reports: http://www.rte.ie/business/brokerreports.html usually put a chart, interesting that they are the only one of the irish brokers to put up a technical chart.


----------



## dockingtrade (19 May 2009)

good info, thanks


----------



## pgrim (7 Jun 2009)

I use GFT, they are in the UK and their trading platform and service is far superior to anything ive used in Ireland.


----------



## Lillywhites (18 Jun 2009)

I use Delta Index, they do the job, their platform is pretty good i think, although the very odd time it can freeze / crash for a few mins.

On the book front, Market Wizards by Jack D. Schwager is a good read if you want to get some ideas on how the experts trade.
Also "The Financial Spread Betting Handbook: A Guide to Making Money Trading Spread Bets " by Malcom Pryer (could he have made the name any longer!) is a good book that covers a wide range of topics and trading strategies. 
Finally Richard Farleigh's "Taming the Lion" is a slightly easy / less high brow read but not bad either.


----------



## praetserge (19 Sep 2009)

It's always hard to find the best financial spread betting broker but it depends what you're after.
If you're looking for tight spreads than financial spreads and capital spreads are the best, but there're other points to consider as well. Like customer service, platform, etc.
See Extensive list of Financial Spread Betting Brokers.


----------



## mooney76 (25 Sep 2009)

Hi
How can some of these companies offer i.e 1 point spreads on currency pairs? There is no margin in it for them i.e

If someone enters a trade on euro/usd that it will up 1 point and places 500 euro for that for example there is no room for the spreadbetting company to make a margin.

The interbank market for usd say is 1.468, they have to apply a buffer buy and sell on either side so as soon as my bet locks in their does too, no?


----------



## mooney76 (25 Sep 2009)

do spread better really buy the shares, commodities, currencies or how do they hedge their exposure.

a. you bet ftse500 will go up 5 points, you gear up 20 times, depositing 100 euro per point so each is a movement of 2k.

Do they have to buy 2k now of it at the slightly better margin to hedge?


----------



## hulahoop80 (16 Nov 2009)

IG index provide some good free educational information, and it's posted to you so no reading online. As someone new to spread betting I'd suggest you open an demo account first that way you get used the system, many providers offer this: 

http://www.moneyweek.com/online-trading/spread-betting/compare-spread-betting.aspx


----------

